# 5 Reminders About Carrying Your Gun on Vacation



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Featured Author:*

Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith









Officers work hard, and taking regular vacations is important no matter what law enforcement area you operate in.

But carrying while on vacation can be tricky. Make sure you have these five reminders on your mind before your trip.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Clicked on the link. Got a big goose egg.


----------



## Glassjawfan88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Well i guess i wont be carrying on vacation... because that link goes nowhere


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

try this 5 Reminders About Carrying Your Gun on Vacation - PoliceLink


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

CJIS said:


> try this 5 Reminders About Carrying Your Gun on Vacation - PoliceLink


 Thanks for posting the correct link


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

topcop14 said:


> Thanks for posting the correct link


Anytime


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Rule #6. Don't go to Massachusetts with a gun, because they have the most insane gun laws in the country.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

REILEYDOG said:


> Rule #6. Don't go to Massachusetts with a gun, because they have the most insane gun laws in the country.


 #7 fuck that...its better to be tried by 12 than carried by 6:wink_smile:


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

REILEYDOG said:


> Rule #6. Don't go to Massachusetts with a gun, because they have the most insane gun laws in the country.


Mass might as well be Vermont, compared to New Jersey gun laws. They have arrested out of state LEO's for carrying hollowpoints, and the fine is like $1000 a round. You can't even pump your own gas by law in that state.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I recently visited the USS Constitution... a first time for me and my family. Security could not have been more accommodating for me as an off-duty carrying LEO... painless and most appreciated. :thumbs_up:

My last trip to Disney in Florida found me and my family next to what I noticed was a gun-packing, cop-looking daddy on a crowded inter-resort bus. Unbeknownst to apparently everyone but me on the bus, this guy's shirt crept-up enough to reveal his Off-Duty-Carry-Weapon while he was tending to one of his kids.

His wife inevitably sparked-up a conversation with my wife about kids, parks-n'-stuff, and I discreetly asked her what agency her husband worked for? (he was too far away from me to directly speak with due to the crowding on the bus)... She seemed genuinely shocked that a stranger would know something so revealing about her husband, and demanded to know how I knew he was a COP, to which I casually responded that I had seen his gun.

At this point she was truly horrified and asked me if her husband had shown it to me?! I said no m'aam, and then tried to reduce her stress by telling her that I was also a police officer who happened to notice that he was carrying... I told her it was an occupational gift called 'attention-to-detail', I supposed... for lack of a better response.

As things go, I never got a chance to speak with him before they dismounted from the bus, and knowing how most cops think...he probably never believed his wife when she told him later-on that his gun was visible to others on the bus. 

Made me wonder how many times my 'concealed' firearm has been noticed by anyone else while I was carrying off-duty?

Things that make you go _hmmmnnn....._


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

The best thing that has happened to the LE community, is the passing in to law of HR218. I travel out of state for vacation at least once a year. Usually to NH. I live very close to the RI border. It is good to know that I can carry across state lines without any consern that I might be doing this illegaly.

Criminals travel as well. Chances are that you may quite possibly run in to one that you may have arrested in the past. Let's not kid our selves by thinking that a scum bag will consider you off limits while you are out with your family. In fact, it may be an added bonus that he sees you with your wife, little princess, and junior. These idiots may think that since you are obviously on a vacation, you have no means of defending yourself. 

Let's face it, we aren't looking for a fight while we are on vacation or off duty with our families, but it's good to know that if push comes shove, we are able to do somnething about it.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

> fine is like $1000 a round


That's a bit overstated. Never here anyone on the job actually charged for just having them. We could care less if you are on the job.

By the way, President Obama signed the bill upgrading the laws. HP is legal in NJ under the LEOSA.


----------

